
California governor issues statewide 'stay at home' order - pseudolus
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-health-coronavirus-california-stay-at/california-governor-issues-statewide-stay-at-home-order-idUSKBN21707B
======
hkmurakami
Good move by Newsom considering there were photos of people in socal still
going to bars.

Judging by how long the shelter in place has lasted and affected curves in
Asia, we should be prepared for ~2 months as a baseline. From what we're
hearing from friends, life is starting to return to normalcy in Hong Kong,
with no new domestic cases reported (though now they're contending with new
imported cases from overseas travelers returning home). They have a really
effective screening/tracking quarantine system in place where they'll give you
a location tracking wristband for remote monitoring.

Our family has been affected by this since late January, and there's a big
mental challenge aspect to this. Being able to walk outside (unlike in Wuhan)
is really big.

It's truly unfortunate that the the country's health services bungled their
initial testing and screening ramp up.

~~~
apatters
I don't understand how we get to Newsom's claim that 25 million Californians
will get infected in 8 weeks. The math doesn't check out.

The best data we have at this point is from China. They have 81,000 confirmed
cases to date, most of them happened over an 8 week period. Obviously not all
cases of the virus were confirmed but people were hospitalized and tested
aggressively.

Even if only 10% of the cases in China were confirmed (and 10% is a low guess
at the percentage that might need to go to the hospital with serious symptoms,
and thus be confirmed), that means under a million cases in a population of
1.4 billion.

California's population is 35x smaller than China's but Newsom is predicting
California will have over 25x more cases.

Sure you can argue that China is lying about their cases (WHO disagrees). Or
that they are authoritarian superhumans with a superior response. Or whatever.
But this discrepancy is just too big to make sense. I don't think CA will have
25 million cases in 8 weeks.

I think he is trying to scare people into staying home. Staying home is still
a good idea, because the health care system will collapse at a lot fewer than
25M cases in 8 weeks. But I think it's fearmongering.

~~~
anonuser123456
The best model I have seen so far is:

Take deaths, multiply by 400 and that's how many cases you have. This comes
from the assumption of 1% mortality and 3 weeks to die.

So CA has ~8000. A doubling time is ~5 days. 8 weeks ~= 11 doublings. So 8000
* 2048 = 16M. Not too far off for a ballpark. Obviously, the exponential
starts to breakdown somewhere... but where?

I don't think it's fear mongering. It's getting the public to understand the
back of the envelope worst case... which is really bad. People NEED to
panic... to get them to hunker down and take this seriously. The sooner than
happens, the sooner we get it under control.

I had to yell at my inlaws to stop taking the train to work and going to the
gym. They are 70 and have pre-existing conditions. This action will force them
to take it seriously.

~~~
benjaminjackman
I think doubling time is a bit faster than 5 days from what I have seen
elsewhere, and that might change the math to the 25.5M in that time frame.

~~~
blencdr
Right, in some countries doubling was every 3 days.

~~~
mikekchar
Have a look at this site:
[https://www.worldometers.info/coronavirus/country/us/](https://www.worldometers.info/coronavirus/country/us/)

Scroll down to "Daily New Cases in the United States". No real need to
extrapolate data from other countries. New cases are doubling every 2-3 days.

~~~
btilly
Those aren't cases, those are confirmed cases. Which has more to do with how
much testing we have done than how many are sick.

------
twblalock
At some point we do have to consider that shutting down the majority of the
economy will ruin more lives than letting the virus infect everyone.

Keeping in mind that most young people who get the virus will survive, this is
a massive generational sacrifice by the same people who left college around
the time of the 2008 crash to protect older people. Anyone who thinks this is
only going to last 3 weeks is just not being realistic.

Of course nobody wants to callously stand by while older Americans die of the
virus. My own parents are at risk. I myself have asthma and I don't really
know what my chances would be. However, the worst-case scenario in 20 years is
that the older people we saved by sheltering in place will be gone, but the
consequences of shutting down the economy will still haunt everyone living.

There are long-term trade-offs to consider here, particularly ruining the
lives of the young in order to save the old, and I don't think they are being
considered properly.

In an ideal world we would not need to make choices like this, but the choice
is real and we can't fumble it.

I feel like a bit of a dick for posting this, but after reflection I do think
it's a valid point and we cannot escape the trade-offs I described.

~~~
pcwalton
"Letting the virus infect everyone" at a 1% death rate means 3 million deaths
in the US, right up there with the worst catastrophes of the 20th century. You
can change the death rate and projections of number infected needed to get
herd immunity and move that number around, of course, but not enough to change
the overall moral calculus.

~~~
edgefield0
1% death rate assumes reasonable medical care. If you let everyone get
infected, you'll have people dying on the streets. I bet this % jumps to 5% or
more. We'd easily see 15m+ deaths.

~~~
MiroF
There is no scenario in which we see 15 million deaths. I would like to see a
single real academic you can find saying anything like that.

~~~
PopeDotNinja
Have a calculator?

# Italian deaths / Italian cases = percentage dead [1]

2_978 / 35_713 = 0.0833870019

# USA population * percentage dead = USA death scenario [2]

329_414_824 * 0.0833870019 = 27_468_914

It's prob not gonna get that bad, but Italy didn't see a scenario where people
would die at a rate over 8%. So there's a scenario. Don't panic, but also
don't dismiss scenarios you'd rather not believe. Americans who get laid off
lose access to cheap healthcare, and many as already don't have it. Lack of
healthcare doesn't sound like a great a situation.

[1] Source: Coronavirus disease (COVID-2019) situation reports # 59 for March
19

[2] [https://www.census.gov/popclock/](https://www.census.gov/popclock/)

~~~
hilbertseries
That's confirmed cases. I doubt Italy is testing many people with mild
symptoms, just like the US is also not testing many people with mild symptoms.

------
rootusrootus
This works for a while, but we can't realistically expect to just shut the
country down for the next year or so. Surely there is some kind of plan to try
to actively suppress the virus rather than just reduce the R0 slightly? While
Congress throws around a trillion here, trillion there, why not make testing
every last American (multiple times, as necessary) priority #1? Then we can
get people back to work much sooner, and let the economy start to recover.

~~~
dimator
you're right, testing is the long term solution. you can't control what you
can't measure.

the embarrassing point is that in the US, isolation is the only effective tool
at this point. it's embarrassing because ramping up testing was what South
Korea did, and they started much sooner, and that's why they are over the hump
now. the US simply doesn't have the testing scaled up.

[https://www.reuters.com/article/us-health-coronavirus-
testin...](https://www.reuters.com/article/us-health-coronavirus-testing-
specialrep/special-report-how-korea-trounced-u-s-in-race-to-test-people-for-
coronavirus-idUSKBN2153BW)

~~~
pwned1
Testing is rising extremely quickly in the US. Over 27,000 in the last 24
hours: [https://covidtracking.com/us-daily/](https://covidtracking.com/us-
daily/)

~~~
cwojno
Pence promised 4 million last week.

[https://www.usnews.com/news/health-
news/articles/2020-03-10/...](https://www.usnews.com/news/health-
news/articles/2020-03-10/millions-of-coronavirus-test-kits-available-soon-
pence-says-as-us-cases-top-700)

~~~
pwned1
There's a difference between distributed and utilized. Is that confusing?

------
irrational
This is fine for people like me that can work from home, no problem. But most
of my neighbors are freaking out because they are not getting paid and have no
way to pay bills, rent, etc. I can't see how this will not end up as the most
major worldwide depression ever.

~~~
hkmurakami
Hence they're trying to hand out cash to people (means tested), reduce our
delay taxes, etc. Other countries have enacted similar measures.

~~~
JMTQp8lwXL
$1000 for a month isn't quite enough to keep the lights on for middle class
families living paycheck to paycheck.

~~~
SauciestGNU
Hopefully in addition to monetary grants there will also be suspension of
rent, mortgage, utility, and student loan repayments while this is ongoing.

~~~
joe-collins
Suspension of rents seems like one of the biggest things I see missing across
the board. Suspended mortgages are great... for those wealthy enough not to be
renting. $1k/adult will cover rent for many couples outside of tech hotspots,
but it won't go a lot farther, and that doesn't begin to address singles.

~~~
JMTQp8lwXL
Rental companies are already sending "we won't evict you" / "please speak to
us if you have financial hardship" communications. These help, but the bills
will still pile up and the government check won't cover 100% of expenses.

~~~
drdeadringer
I'll keep looking for when my landlord says anything close to this, if
anything at all.

------
hedora
I’m more and more worried this is an overreaction, even ignoring the economic
impact. Look at the projections on page 19:

[https://www.imperial.ac.uk/media/imperial-
college/medicine/s...](https://www.imperial.ac.uk/media/imperial-
college/medicine/sph/ide/gida-fellowships/Imperial-College-COVID19-NPI-
modelling-16-03-2020.pdf)

They seem to have picked the green line and not the orange line. Hopefully
they’re planning for intermittent social distancing, or have some other medium
term plan.

~~~
shadowtree
Read the f*cking thing to the end!

"Perhaps our most significant conclusion is that mitigation is unlikely to be
feasible without emergency surge capacity limits of the UK and US healthcare
systems being exceeded many times over. In the most effective mitigation
strategy examined, which leads to a single, relatively short epidemic (case
isolation, household quarantine and social distancing of the elderly), the
surge limits for both general ward and ICU beds would be exceeded by at least
8-fold under the more optimistic scenario for critical care requirements that
we examined.In addition, even if all patients were able to be treated, we
predict there would still be in the order of 250,000 deaths in GB, and 1.1-1.2
million in the US.

... We therefore conclude that epidemic suppression is the only viable
strategy at the current time.

"

ONE MILLION DEAD AMERICANS.

You shit your pants after 3000 died at 9/11.

~~~
hnburnsy
Bill Gates on the Imperial Study...

"Fortunately it appears the parameters used in that model were too negative.
The experience in China is the most critical data we have. They did their
“shut down” and were able to reduce the number of cases. They are testing
widely so they see rebounds immediately and so far there have not been a lot.
They avoided widespread infection. The Imperial model does not match this
experience. Models are only as good as the assumptions put into them. People
are working on models that match what we are seeing more closely and they will
become a key tool. A group called Institute for Disease Modeling that I fund
is one of the groups working with others on this."

~~~
Karunamon
At the risk of beating a dead horse, are the numbers coming out of China
trustworthy?

We know for a fact there were some early suppression of the outbreak, so it
wouldn't be too much to speculate that they're under-reporting new cases
and/or over-reporting recoveries.

Even if so, there's the problem that totalitarian, high-control societies like
China have tools to deal with these kinds of problems that other societies do
not.. to put it lightly.

~~~
dredmorbius
The generally seem to be, especially corroberated by other experience:

\- HK, SG, KR, and JP have similar trends.

\- No "patriotic virus" \-- infecting Chinese only after leaving China.

\- Limited spread / impacts outside Hubei.

\- Lifting quarantine.

Testing numbers are all but certainly low, but given shitshows elsewhere (IT,
US, PH, DE, ES, likely IN and others), due to logistics and limitations.
Comprehensive population antibody testing should be interesting.

------
implying
I haven't seen this reported elsewhere:

The executive order at
[https://covid19.ca.gov/img/N-33-20.pdf](https://covid19.ca.gov/img/N-33-20.pdf)
cites Government Law 8665 to enforce itself, which reads:

    
    
      CA Govt Code § 8665 (2017)  
    
      Any person who violates any of the provisions of this chapter or who refuses or willfully neglects to obey any lawful order or regulation promulgated or issued as provided in this chapter, shall be guilty of a misdemeanor and, upon conviction thereof, shall be punishable by a fine of not to exceed one thousand dollars ($1,000) or by imprisonment for not to exceed six months or by both such fine and imprisonment.
    

Six months of jail time and $1,000 is what they are threatening us with.

~~~
omar_a1
In SF at least it isn't really being enforced unless they absolutely have to.
Based on the news Tesla has been the biggest offender so far. Plus people can
still legally walk around outside, so the most tangible enforcement would come
down to ensuring everyone in public is avoiding people they don't live with.

~~~
s1artibartfast
How has Tesla been an offender? They were specifically allowed to remain open
by the shelter in place order...

~~~
omar_a1
They've been defying the order all week, and were specifically told by the
sherrif's office that they are non-essential, but continued to run. I think
they've only just started to come around, after a visit from the sherrif's
office.

> Tesla said it would temporarily suspend electric-car production at its
> Fremont plant after Monday, after days of apparent resistance to a county
> health order requiring an immediate shutdown.[0]

[0][https://www.sfchronicle.com/business/article/Inside-
Tesla-s-...](https://www.sfchronicle.com/business/article/Inside-Tesla-s-
Fremont-factory-car-production-15143877.php)

~~~
s1artibartfast
Interesting, It seems that things have changed over the course of the last
week. Thanks for letting me know

------
danso
A little more info from SFGate:

[https://www.sfgate.com/bayarea/article/Coronavirus-Atria-
Bur...](https://www.sfgate.com/bayarea/article/Coronavirus-Atria-Burlingame-
nursing-home-SF-15142764.php)

> _The order is completely identical to the one in the Bay Area, meaning
> individuals can also leave their houses to take a walk or go for a jog so
> long as they are practicing the requisite precautions when coming into
> contact with another individual._

~~~
ilyagr
Do you (or SFGate) have a reference for that?

I read what I thought was the most official version of the California order
[1], and it's frustratingly short. After reading it, I can't tell whether I
can go for a bike ride. Even the fact that I can go to a grocery store isn't
stated explicitly. Is there a clearer, more detailed version?

By comparison, the SF order [2] impressed me by how clear it is. For instance,
it clearly allows recreation with sensible caveats.

 _UPDATE_ : The video announcement [3] implies that the intent of the CA order
is, indeed, to allow all the things the SF order allows. Not sure whether that
has legal force, but good enough for me.

[1]:
[https://covid19.ca.gov/img/N-33-20.pdf](https://covid19.ca.gov/img/N-33-20.pdf)

[2]:
[https://www.sfdph.org/dph/alerts/files/HealthOrderC19-07-%20...](https://www.sfdph.org/dph/alerts/files/HealthOrderC19-07-%20Shelter-
in-Place.pdf)

[3]:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zsVZ3EZEl60&t=28s](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zsVZ3EZEl60&t=28s)

~~~
s1artibartfast
The order is essentially meaningless without further refinement. "critical
workers" includes essentially any commercial retail

[https://www.cisa.gov/critical-infrastructure-
sectors](https://www.cisa.gov/critical-infrastructure-sectors)

>The Commercial Facilities Sector consists of eight subsectors:

Entertainment and Media (e.g., motion picture studios, broadcast media).
Gaming (e.g., casinos). Lodging (e.g., hotels, motels, conference centers).
Outdoor Events (e.g., theme and amusement parks, fairs, campgrounds, parades).
Public Assembly (e.g., arenas, stadiums, aquariums, zoos, museums, convention
centers). Real Estate (e.g., office and apartment buildings, condominiums,
mixed use facilities, self-storage). Retail (e.g., retail centers and
districts, shopping malls). Sports Leagues (e.g., professional sports leagues
and federations).

------
Leary
People look at the thousands of deaths in China and Italy and may think this
is an overreaction.

What they don't realize is that those figures are the result of tough
lockdowns, without which, the death toll would've been easier an order of
magnitude greater.

California has shown true leadership in this crisis. I hope New York and
Washington will soon follow.

~~~
scotty79
Not sure how anyone can look at hundreds of additional daily deaths and think
it's fine and business as usual.

~~~
flunhat
The top comment above, for example. I think people are generally terrible at
understanding exponential growth & systemic vs. one-off risk.

------
ab_testing
I think that California and very soon the whole of US would need to shift to
survival of the fittest mode. The US population cannot survive multiple weeks
without a paycheck. Any unemployment that is received is just enough to put
food on the table but not pay rent.

Some statistics on lower wage workers

* 152 Million people worked in US in Feb 2020

* 16 Million of those in retail (A huge majority of them would be unemployed ~50%)

* 17 Million people worked in Leisure and Hospitality (If bars/restaurants/movie theaters/theme parks/casinos stay closed around 80% of them are unemployed

* 3 Million people work in educational services . With schools and colleges closing a majority of them are unemployed.

Source of data
[https://www.bls.gov/news.release/empsit.t17.htm](https://www.bls.gov/news.release/empsit.t17.htm)

* You can only keep things shutdown until people are either begging on the streets or rioting

~~~
yibg
I think about this a lot too. China in general has a much higher savings rate.
Where as the US has a large proportion of the population that live pay check
to pay check. What happens after a month and things are still not contained?

------
btilly
I have read a number of public health orders relating to COVID and this is by
far the worst written.

The Bay area one allows people to get out and walk for exercise. This does
not.

The article doesn't bother linking to the actual order.
[https://covid19.ca.gov/img/N-33-20.pdf](https://covid19.ca.gov/img/N-33-20.pdf)
has the text of the order. It just said the critical infrastructure sections.
The (non-linked) URL for which is [https://www.cisa.gov/critical-
infrastructure-sectors](https://www.cisa.gov/critical-infrastructure-sectors).
Which is extremely vague.

For example should my local Best Buy remain open because it is part of the
Information Technology sector? Or is providing people with headphone adaptors
for work at home not critical infrastructure? I have no clue! I hope that they
do.

------
ethank
California has the biggest agriculture, port and manufacturing base in the US
basically. The county orders contradict the state.

OC is letting factories stay open with conditions and LA is saying the port
stays open as well as the trains, airports (especially KSBD which is Amazon's
home base). What a mess.

~~~
jefftk
If the county says "you need to stay home if X" and the state says "you need
to stay home if Y" then the effect is "you need to stay home if X OR Y".
There's no contradiction.

~~~
ptero
More frequently though the effect is that people think "our politicians do not
know what are they doing; I will do what I think is reasonable" and do what
they want.

------
gamblor956
LA has also issued its own stay at home "order." During the initial part of
the press conference, it was explicitly described as _not_ a lockdown.

The statewide order is similar. Strongly recommended that people stay indoors,
but outdoor activities are still allowed.

In both cases, the orders do not include any potential punishments (to
individuals) for violating the order. (There are punishments outlined for
businesses.)

~~~
0xffff2
IANAL, but violating the county orders in the bay area was widely cited as a
being a misdemeanor offense. There were also platitudes from law enforcement
about "compassionate enforcement", but the potential for punishment is there.

------
H8crilA
Now I'm waiting for the same thing from the US president and leaders of other
"laggard" countries.

~~~
war1025
I am confused. Here in the midwest all the states that I know of have
cancelled school, shut down bars, and made restaurants convert to delivery,
curb side pickup, or drive through.

Further, we are supposed to avoid groups of more than ten people.

Is that not the case on the coasts?

~~~
dmitrygr
The difference is you are merely _supposed_ to do it. Here you can be arrested
for not doing it. This is a good move. A lot of people are not taking it as
seriously as they should

~~~
WalterBright
> Here you can be arrested for not doing it.

What do they do with the arrested people? Stack them up in overcrowded jails?

~~~
URSpider94
They aren’t actually going to arrest anyone, but the police are stopping
people on the streets and questioning them (not guessing; I know people who
have been pulled over). At most, they will hand out citations that will result
in a fine. But with a huge number of immigrants in the Bay Area on temporary
work visas, there’s a chilling effect that a misdemeanor citation could result
in being kicked out of the country ...

------
variaga
Details and a link to the actual order here:

[https://covid19.ca.gov](https://covid19.ca.gov)

------
s1artibartfast
This order is very vague with respect to what critical infrastructure and
workers entials.

Based on the linked definition, every worker fits into one of the critical
business types.

------
httpz
This may buy some time but we can't be in lockdown forever. Testing infra
really needs to ramp up during this time. S.Korea never actually ordered any
stay at home order. People are voluntarily avoiding going outside and
aggressive testing is paying off.

------
serf
A 65+ year old family member works in the defense industry as an engineer.

They are being asked to continue a commute into Los Angeles, continue a job
that doesn't allow for social distancing, and isn't being provided with any
protection items, whatsoever.

They are told that they are essential, and that they cannot have time off. Let
me make this clear : They are a civilian, entirely.

I _SURE_ hope that those who do indeed get sick from the poor decisions of
their employers will have some path available to them legally to make the
irresponsibility righted in some way.

------
aazaa
The order is vague about shopping for groceries.

[https://www.mercurynews.com/2020/03/19/coronavirus-read-
the-...](https://www.mercurynews.com/2020/03/19/coronavirus-read-the-gov-
newsoms-order-to-stay-at-home/)

Given that at least one employee of a grocery store has tested positive in CA,
it seems that grocery stores, where large numbers of people congregate and
touch surfaces, could be a loophole to be addressed... somehow.

~~~
therealdrag0
How? They are part of critical infrastructure.

------
firefoxd
In my Neighborhood, there is street sweeping on Wednesday and Thursday. A
couple days ago, the Mayor of LA announced that they won't be giving parking
tickets because of the situation. Well, this morning everyone got tickets.
It's not that the residents are too lazy to move their cars. This is LA, there
is no parking. We only get space if a good chunk of us are at work.

Yeah, let's all stay at Home. But let's also not get punished for it.

------
siquick
Bond Beach in Sydney had several thousand people on it last night, pubs and
bars are still operating as normal in my area - the only thing thats changed
is most corporate people re working from home yet are still meeting with
friends. I've had 4 invites to gatherings over the next few days.

We here in Sydney are (as usual) sleep walking into a big mess.

------
wdr1
Will we still be able to get food delivery?

The order says only those part of CISA define critical infrastructure should
show up to work, which doesn't seem to include pizza delivery or short order
cooks.

[https://www.cisa.gov/critical-infrastructure-
sectors](https://www.cisa.gov/critical-infrastructure-sectors)

------
devmunchies
Where can I read the details? Are restaurants allowed to stay open if they are
doing food delivery?

~~~
cortesoft
[https://covid19.ca.gov/](https://covid19.ca.gov/)

------
nickysielicki
Okay, what’s necessary? I think a paycheck is necessary, therefore, if I lived
in California, I’d continue to go to work.

Tons of governors are issuing meaningless statements like these. Ping me when
someone actually imposes martial law.

~~~
skrowl
If you don't have an "essential job" like working at a hospital, grocery
store, power company, etc. You're allowed to go outside and walk in your
neighborhood, but apparently the police will enforce it (probably just at
ticket) if you're out for a non-essential reason. They also forcibly closed
all gun stores in the state.

It's not martial law to the letter, but it's damned close.

------
thomk
Completely offtopic but how the hell are those beaches in Florida not closed
right now? Those idiots are going to fly home soon and insert this virus
straight into their communities.

------
usaar333
This is a great move, but I'm not sure how this will hold up unless the state
seals its border. If the entire country doesn't follow suite, is that the next
step?

------
downerending
At this point, what sort of narcissistic, psychopathic fool needs to be told
to stay home unless you _really_ need to make a minimal trip out in order to
survive?

~~~
nickysielicki
Maybe someone who isn’t a software engineer and doesn’t make as much as you,
and maybe has a family that depends on their income?

You need to check your privilege. Working from home isn’t realistic for most
people. For many, the decision is squarely between a paycheck and staying
home. You’re pretty out of touch if you would call someone narcissistic or
psychopathic for struggling with that.

~~~
downerending
What part of "really need" did you not understand?

------
shoulderfake
Considering what's going on in Spain, anything less than police enforced total
shutdown will end up being an insufficient response.

------
SllX
Pharmacies, Banks, Grocery stores and takeout restaurants will continue to
operate.

------
nojvek
This is effectively stopping the economy and creates all sorts of rippling
effects.

US has awful social support and this will hit the working population really
hard.

The best case I see is we can ramp up testing kits and masks to 100s of
millions. Test everyone repeatedly. Track and quarantine rigorously. At the
same time give monthly stipends to everyone while “sit in a hole or die” order
is going on.

Make sure banks don’t foreclose, people still have insurance and jobs (too
late for some parts like hotels and restaurants).

I can see why people are panicking and buying guns in poor neighborhoods.
We’re putting people on survival mode.

We first downplayed this for a long time when we had a 2 month head start
(Thanks Trump and team) and still feel unprepared for the worst.

------
dabei
For people with young kids this means no more nannies.

~~~
scotty79
No more nannies required or available?

~~~
usaar333
You are not allowed to employ a live out nanny unless you are in an essential
occupation. (At least that was in the Bay area orders)

------
romski
The case fatality rate of being 80 years old is 5.77%. Each year this many
people age 80 die of various ailments. I don’t remember staying home for
months praying this number goes down.

------
Volker-E
A bit late, but still so far best move of any US State. Originated myself in
Central Europe and every day counts when I see the development in my home
country and its neighbors!

------
x__x
How is no one talking about ID2020?

------
yters
Shouldn't the least vulnerable, ie most of the population, go mingle and
become immune to protect the vulnerable?

~~~
all_blue_chucks
It kills plenty of young people.

~~~
yters
Any more than the annual flu that no one freaks out about?

------
lettergram
It's more of a request for individuals, with the order being directed at
businesses. There isn't any hard enforcement (at least none stated), and
people can still go outside.

I think the LA times article is better:
[https://www.latimes.com/california/story/2020-03-19/gavin-
ne...](https://www.latimes.com/california/story/2020-03-19/gavin-newsom-
california-1-billion-federal-aid-coronavirus)

> The state projects that 25.5 million people in California will be infected
> with the coronavirus over an eight-week period, Newsom said in a letter sent
> to President Trump on Wednesday requesting the deployment of the U.S. Navy’s
> Mercy hospital ship to the Port of Los Angeles through Sept. 1.

~~~
weaksauce
That projection was absent any mitigation though.

